# Real Men Aren't Easily Offended



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

UG has been boring as hell, so the most entertainment I can get is by making a _tendentious_ thread! I recieve even more enjoyment since UG is the basis for this thread. I've kept this bottled up forever, so it will be fun to vent!

Society and UG today is filled with easily offended males. It's sad how so many males act like my wife or other women. I feel nothing but pity for males who react just like a female over words.

*Here at SI/UG in 2012-2015 you got banned for being offended.* If you acted emotionally to a post, you got warned first. Continue and you got banned. Ask Bundy how reacting like a woman went for him (sorry Bundy, you're just a great example).

There were people that hated me, but *only for the advice I would give*. I wrote the same way then as I do now. No one ever blew up over my words. I _never_ needed to apologize or give clarification for my words.

*UG only had men then, not boys.* No matter what _anyone_ said, we never got offended. Only insults were offensive, which is how it should always be.

It's sad to see how UG is now infected with easily offended boys. You're not a man if you read a *non-vituperative* post, get offended and give a defamatory reply. You don't like a post? *Then be a man and make a reply stating why*. We all did that in 2012-2015, so anyone else can too.

I , months ago, even started to react emotionally like a woman, because *I stupidly worried over offending grown-ass males and chose to always apologize and disclose my "flaws" with everyone.* "Flaws" my ass; only on UG do I ever have a problem. Once I realized the problem is a bunch of a easily offended, insecure, and emotional males, I've felt great!

I don't care if you agree or disagree with this post. Hell, I expect replies where you can tell the person had teary eyes as they wrote it. I also expect for this thread to be inactive-*no sensitive ass male is gonna want to reply.* I'll be bored as hell though if some the sissy males don't reply. We will see.

I felt great after realizing it's the pussified males that are the problem. I'll keep writing however the **** I want to (which includes no libel)!


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Seeker, Trump, Snake, FD, PoB, and others I missed are excluded. Ya'll don't get offended easily.

Chatbox yesterday is further proof of that.


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

God your such a ****. (Vagina)


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

I not even read that all I noticed is my name amongst them ug hierarchy


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> God your such a ****. (Vagina)



I was told to "not care what meatheads on a forum think".

I wrote an opinion piece.

You insulted me. After you got offended.

You acted the exact same way *overly sensitive males act*, as was written.

Ironic.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> I not even read that all I noticed is my name amongst them ug hierarchy



All gravy, you didn't miss anything LOL just me being bored


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm going to demand Google censor this post /s


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

You epic dipshit. You wrote a whiny butthurt complaint about how you are offended by whiny butthurt...

All this because you lied about your arm size and then insinuated you were in the military.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2019)

this is so fukking dumb dude. you really need to take a step back, give yourself a timeout and come back with a better, hopefully less annoying attitude. so many of us have been patient and played along with your dumb shit but it's neverending and we all just get over it eventually. also, i doubt anyone feels offended by you, annoyed for sure.


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

Look at my name with all them important people are you jealous???



Gibsonator said:


> this is so fukking dumb dude. you really need to take a step back, give yourself a timeout and come back with a better, hopefully less annoying attitude. so many of us have been patient and played along with your dumb shit but it's neverending and we all just get over it eventually. also, i doubt anyone feels offended by you, annoyed for sure.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 20, 2019)

It's everywhere Brother......Mens yoga pants,,,politically correctness,,,my favorite ---military stress cards(WTF)............


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

Dont mention military. Shhhhhhhh



Gabriel said:


> It's everywhere Brother......Mens yoga pants,,,politically correctness,,,my favorite ---military stress cards(WTF)............


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> It's everywhere Brother......Mens yoga pants,,,politically correctness,,,my favorite ---military stress cards(WTF)............



Mmmm yoga pants. Second only to no pants. On ladies but too each his own.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> this is so fukking dumb dude. you really need to take a step back, give yourself a timeout and come back with a better, hopefully less annoying attitude. so many of us have been patient and played along with your dumb shit but it's neverending and we all just get over it eventually. also, i doubt anyone feels offended by you, annoyed for sure.



1st post is an opinion piece, don't put too much worry into it

It's nothing serious like your job.

OH yea! Good news for you:

I'm only making non serious posts anyway now, you know not training, gear, or diet stuff.

Just using UG like people use a TV.

So you won't see much of me. That means no big worries. It will be like I'm gone.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> It's everywhere Brother......Mens yoga pants,,,politically correctness,,,my favorite ---military stress cards(WTF)............



Honestly UG aint a worry-

Society is.

Who cares about a damn forum with people you don't know, you won't be affected by them (except for the members you DO know).

In real life though? Sensitive males can be a damn burden


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 20, 2019)

Ok...I'll bite..Military ????


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> You epic dipshit. You wrote a whiny butthurt complaint about how you are offended by whiny butthurt...
> 
> All this because you lied about your arm size and then insinuated you were in the military.



WTF on those last 2, that's the most random lie I've ever heard

Now I do LOL at the irony of your 1st sentence. Nice catch.


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

Nooooooooooooooo



Gabriel said:


> Ok...I'll bite..Military ????


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 20, 2019)

Ok................................sorry!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2019)

Hulk I live in Florida Delray Beach if u got a problem come here we can film it .. I’m completely out of shape haven’t lifted in a year or ate a healthy meal in forever .  I’ll beat the living shit out of you and we can film it and posted here .. let’s do this


----------



## Spongy (Jun 20, 2019)

lmao @ this thread.  I still dont understand why everyone gets all up in arms about Hulk's posts.  He always come in with a different perspective and challenges conventional wisdom.  I enjoy the posts whether he's right or wrong.  I've posted this before...  Many of the posts are more intriguing than anything and should be taken as such.  A mental exercise if you will...

I feel like Hulk could post 1+1 = 2 and people would still jump his shit for some unknown reason.


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

Me personally I think it’s how he says it, he will start a thread with things like ignore everything you have ever read on a subject followed by this is how to do something. It’s like he telling you what to do not just offering a different idea. 



Spongy said:


> lmao @ this thread.  I still dont understand why everyone gets all up in arms about Hulk's posts.  He always come in with a different perspective and challenges conventional wisdom.  I enjoy the posts whether he's right or wrong.  I've posted this before...  Many of the posts are more intriguing than anything and should be taken as such.  A mental exercise if you will...
> 
> I feel like Hulk could post 1+1 = 2 and people would still jump his shit for some unknown reason.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I hope you realize that's a good tip you gave and rotator cuff health is hugely important.
> 
> I was having fun with how you worded it and made fun of other people's response to such wording.



This was my first clue that there might be some delicate flowers 

HAHAHA

Try a racing forum. Mother****ers would be tossing their monitors across the room with some of the vile shit written


----------



## Yaya (Jun 20, 2019)

B-i-g-h-e-r-m


----------



## Yaya (Jun 20, 2019)

Great thread just know that if u quote someone from staff and the "N" word is involved u may be banned


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Hulk I live in Florida Delray Beach if u got a problem come here we can film it .. I’m completely out of shape haven’t lifted in a year or ate a healthy meal in forever .  I’ll beat the living shit out of you and we can film it and posted here .. let’s do this



Do you have ANY idea how that reply makes you sound and look??


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Spongy said:


> lmao @ this thread.  I still dont understand why everyone gets all up in arms about Hulk's posts.  He always come in with a different perspective and challenges conventional wisdom.  I enjoy the posts whether he's right or wrong.  I've posted this before...  Many of the posts are more intriguing than anything and should be taken as such.  A mental exercise if you will...
> 
> I feel like Hulk could post 1+1 = 2 and people would still jump his shit for some unknown reason.



Your last sentence. I said I'm treated unfairly.

Then everyone attacked the hell out of me. Even made that flame thread on me.

I didnt know whether to LOL or be pissed off again haha

*Spongy has NEVER been easily offended* so you guys know. We need more Spongy's in this world!


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 20, 2019)

I like turtles.


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

They taste amazing 



dk8594 said:


> I like turtles.


----------



## The Tater (Jun 20, 2019)

I've got a turtle head poking out. This thread is great Hulk. Maybe you and BB can box for a children's charity or something.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> Me personally I think it’s how he says it, he will start a thread with things like ignore everything you have ever read on a subject followed by this is how to do something. It’s like he telling you what to do not just offering a different idea.



It is how I say it, 100%

I admit that


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

Holy **** you guys need to get your estrogen levels in check


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

Its tren tiny that’s the issue at the min half the board on it



Tiny said:


> Holy **** you guys need to get your estrogen levels in check


----------



## Seeker (Jun 20, 2019)

For the record, I'm not on anything. #thatnattylife


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

We are in hulks top 5 seek, we are team elite



Seeker said:


> For the record, I'm not on anything. #thatnattylife


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 20, 2019)

You were on all 4's last nite barking like a dog.....:32 (16):



Seeker said:


> For the record, I'm not on anything. #thatnattylife


----------



## Seeker (Jun 20, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> You were on all 4's last nite barking like a dog.....:32 (16):



why you gotta share my personal shit? last time I tell you anything


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> Its tren tiny that’s the issue at the min half the board on it



Man, something. 

I'll be neutral since I'm the new guy. I'll regret this but might do you ****ers some good. I'll be the bad guy you guys can unite and bash





Trump said:


> Me personally I think it’s how he says it



No dude, cmon w this bullshit. He didn't come strong at you or your dead grandmama then just no





Bro Bundy said:


> Hulk I live in Florida



****ing shocker
Something fun is looking up your b-day with the term Florida to see the news headline. 
Making a bunch of excuses and ending with a weak threat. You're co-signing this thread's title



hulksmash said:


> It is how I say it, 100%
> 
> I admit that



WHAT

Don't appease this pu$$y shit. ****ing hell. Need to sugarcoat on a forum with underground in the name?



Flyingdragon said:


> You were on all 4's last nite barking like a dog.....:32 (16):



Only quoting cuz post making me feel better


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 20, 2019)

I was offended when a Japanese businessman offered Jin $100k for his testicles.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm very offended I'm not in Hulk's elite top 5 :32 (11):


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Spongy said:


> lmao @ this thread.  I still dont understand why everyone gets all up in arms about Hulk's posts.  He always come in with a different perspective and challenges conventional wisdom.  I enjoy the posts whether he's right or wrong.  I've posted this before...  Many of the posts are more intriguing than anything and should be taken as such.  A mental exercise if you will...
> 
> I feel like Hulk could post 1+1 = 2 and people would still jump his shit for some unknown reason.



Its pretty simple for me. If you give advice and then back it up with a claim, or when someone makes a post and "you" then say "that reminds me of me, my x is x" then back that shit up. 
Or as I would myself, expect to called out.
Right?


----------



## Yaya (Jun 20, 2019)

Any gays wanna chime in?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 20, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Great thread just know that if u quote someone from staff and the "N" word is involved u may be banned



bring back #naggergate.


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

Your not worthy



Gibsonator said:


> I'm very offended I'm not in Hulk's elite top 5 :32 (11):


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m still thinking Tiny is actually Hulk in disguise.


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> WTF on those last 2, that's the most random lie I've ever heard



So to be very clear you are now saying you never claimed your arms are 17 and 3/4?

And you did not say yesterday in the chat that you "used to run with rangers"

Just want to be very clear on this backpedal hulk.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m also curious as to in what world are 17” arms considered big?


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

No way I am in hulks too 5 so he wouldn’t become tiny to give me shit. Orrrr is that the idea so I think that he won’t think that I wont think that he knows that I don’t know that he is really tiny



Straight30weight said:


> I’m still thinking Tiny is actually Hulk in disguise.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> No way I am in hulks too 5 so he wouldn’t become tiny to give me shit. Orrrr is that the idea so I think that he won’t think that I wont think that he knows that I don’t know that he is really tiny



it's his master manipulation bro. it goes so deep, so many layers one cannot possibly know...


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’m also curious as to in what world are 17” arms considered big?



How big are yours?

My world going from 14 to 17 and a half, and for me that's all that matters. (18 pumped, just saying)

Bigger than average work for you?


"Normal" people?


What qualifies for you?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> How big are yours?
> 
> My world going from 14 to 17 and a half, and for me that's all that matters. (18 pumped, just saying)
> 
> ...



calm down puffy bicep avi guy :32 (18):


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> it's his master manipulation bro. it goes so deep, so many layers one cannot possibly know...



Double probation super secret squirrel shit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Man, something.
> 
> I'll be neutral since I'm the new guy. I'll regret this but might do you ****ers some good. I'll be the bad guy you guys can unite and bash
> 
> ...


im from New Jersey new guy .. I can’t stand Florida or the south.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2019)

Stay off drugs hulk them pills ain’t good for the mind


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

Lol “how big are yours”. 

Come on man, they’re arms. Next are you gonna ask “how much you bench”? 

My my arms suck, I’ve said it freely. Think about arms like wheel size. Nobody’s bragging about rolling on 17’s (except tiny, but he’s a tuner so that’s different).


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Lol “how big are yours”.
> 
> Come on man, they’re arms. Next are you gonna ask “how much you bench”?
> 
> My my arms suck, I’ve said it freely. Think about arms like wheel size. Nobody’s bragging about rolling on 17’s (except tiny, but he’s a tuner so that’s different).



Well, not when they are rolling on 15s:32 (1):
And for the record,  I don't bench that much.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 20, 2019)

Massive arms for an 80 year old


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Massive arms for an 80 year old



Didn't he get taped live at 24"?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 20, 2019)

Dont know all I know is 24 > than 15.....


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> Well, not when they are rolling on 15s:32 (1):
> And for the record,  I don't bench that much.


I wouldn’t know, I actually roll on 13’s!


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

A diced 17 inch arm will look bigger than a chubby 19 inch one


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Nobody’s bragging about rolling on 17’s (except tiny, but he’s a tuner so that’s different).



Well played


How it usually rolls
View attachment 7959


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Well played
> 
> 
> How it usually rolls
> View attachment 7959



i see tiny parked outside the gym in that thing wearin a wife beater backwards cap sellin dbol to the little kids


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

Tinys a baller


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i see tiny parked outside the gym in that thing wearin a wife beater backwards cap sellin dbol to the little kids


Piana style


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i see tiny parked outside the gym in that thing wearin a wife beater backwards cap sellin dbol to the little kids



*pssst, hey kid, saw you were struggling a bit with those last reps


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Piana style



was thinkin more valentino style


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> was thinkin more valentino style


Greg would certainly be able to help with arm size...


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

Is synthol still a thing?


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

For penis growth



Tiny said:


> Is synthol still a thing?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> For penis growth


It’s a thing for your thing


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

I mega dose tren and cialis you know that



Straight30weight said:


> It’s a thing for your thing


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> I mega dose tren and cialis you know that


Just like your rival


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2019)

My rival is gibs, pathetic I know but it was his call



Straight30weight said:


> Just like your rival


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Man, something.
> 
> I'll be neutral since I'm the new guy. I'll regret this but might do you ****ers some good. I'll be the bad guy you guys can unite and bash
> 
> ...



Not sugar coating.

I agreed that "how I say things" gets people offended here.

I'm NOT going to change how I say things. I tried out of being nice.

It's not my problem if males here get offended over posts on a forum.

Like I was told, "dont waste your time with meatheads on a forum"


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> So to be very clear you are now saying you never claimed your arms are 17 and 3/4?
> 
> And you did not say yesterday in the chat that you "used to run with rangers"
> 
> Just want to be very clear on this backpedal hulk.



Glad you're concise because..

Do you have friends? Are they employed?

I have friends. They are in the military.

You CAN run with friends! Crazy huh??

I said my arms are that size. Several times I said that. I said I'm 5'7.5 too.

You said Danny Padilla, Franco Columbu, other short IFBB Pros have small arms because they're 17.75" and below. 

Remember? You said you're bigger than the short IFBB Pros because of the inches for their arm size.

You also never comprehended the fact of arm size being rekative to height and inches doesn't matter. Every BBer knows height affects the illusion of size.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> A diced 17 inch arm will look bigger than a chubby 19 inch one



And 17.5" arms *on a 6'-6'2" guy* will look extremely small, *but 17.5" on say a 5'5 guy will look huge*.

Long doesn't understand that. That's okay, people are allowed to be completely oblivious to the illusion of size.


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Glad you're concise because..
> 
> Do you have friends? Are they employed?
> 
> ...



Your going to need to quote me on those claims, I recall you hysterically typing them and attributing them to me, I don't recall saying them myself. 

I did however say shorter people fill out quicker. And tall people will take longer to fill out and possibly have difficulty. There is a butter zone...

So to clarify 
1. You are now saying you were not in the military. 

2. You are saying you are 5' 7" and have 17 3/4 inch arms.

Do you have to bring your own helmet of does the short bus provide them?


Let's see a tape on those arms. You made the claim.

A REAL MAN BACKS HIS SHIT UP!


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm very offended [\QUOTE]
> 
> I get offended when gibs gets more offended than me.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> Didn't he get taped live at 24"?



You never researched the arm measurements of BBers??

If you believe he had 24" at any point, you are very uneducated.

Arnold had 20" arms, for reference.

People need to learn the world lies and you have to do the research.

You're good at questioning my claims-use that for every single thing in your life.


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Wasn't Lee Priest like 5' 4" with 21" arms?


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You never researched the arm measurements of BBers??
> 
> If you believe he had 24" at any point, you are very uneducated.
> 
> ...



So you won't tape your 14" arms got it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> Your going to need to quote me on those claims, I recall you hysterically typing them and attributing them to me, I don't recall saying them myself.
> 
> I did however say shorter people fill out quicker. And tall people will take longer to fill out and possibly have difficulty. There is a butter zone...
> 
> ...



Other people said "military" when talking about me. I never said anything.

I saw the posts others wrote. Go back and read every post that mentions me here. You'll see it. Or else I have to babysit you and get it.

Not once did I say I was in the military, *so why do you say I did?*

Short people filling out quicker has NOTHING to do with size perception.

Who would you SEE with bigger arms:

5'5 guy with 17" arms, or 6'2 guy with 17" arms?

The 5'5 guy would have bigger arms. It's all about the illusion of size.

Use common sense, and pleeease get off my dick

Don't be a stage 5 clinger


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> So you won't tape your 14" arms got it.



LOL you crack me the hell up with how passionate you are about me and proof

I like to think you're going to lose sleep over it, just laying in bed cursing while yelling "I NEED PROOF!" LOL


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You never researched the arm measurements of BBers??
> 
> If you believe he had 24" at any point, you are very uneducated.
> 
> ...



Oh, would you look at that!


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> LOL you crack me the hell up with how passionate you are about me and proof
> 
> I like to think you're going to lose sleep over it, just laying in bed cursing while yelling "I NEED PROOF!" LOL



I imagine you picture me in bed. Your vag gets all wet.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Just like your rival



BRUH! I should've never called anyone my rival LOL

Then again, I am the meme king here

Memes about me roll out err day


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> I imagine you picture me in bed. Your vag gets all wet.



LOL who hurt you?


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Here is what I think. You are a hardcore bullshit artist.

You made a very specific claim. You based advice on that claim. If you can't back it up, well in my book it calls into question everything you say.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> Oh, would you look at that!



You seriously believe that.

Wow.

Not like that was fake and deceiving. 

The WWF/WWE has always been 100% honest right? Oh wait..


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> Here is what I think. You are a hardcore bullshit artist.
> 
> You made a very specific claim. You based advice on that claim. If you can't back it up, well in my book it calls into question everything you say.



I dont care about your book, your arms, your proof, your obsession with me, etc.

You don't affect me in real life, so why would I care?


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I dont care about your book, your arms, your proof, your obsession with me, etc.
> 
> You don't affect me in real life, so why would I care?



When you back up your claims I'll give you the time of day. 

Hope you live forever.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

Does no one else see the irony in the back n forth between these two?
SOMEONE, ANYONE?
I must be losing my ****ing mind jfc


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> When you back up your claims I'll give you the time of day.
> 
> Hope you live forever.



I disdain you and your time, *let that sink in*.

I am honest. People will either accept that or not.

I chose to no longer waste my time defending myself to a bunch of strangers.

Only an idiot would keep trying to prove everything

The ones that are friends know if Im honest or not, all that matters


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 20, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Does no one else see the irony in the back n forth between these two?
> SOMEONE, ANYONE?
> I must be losing my ****ing mind jfc



Yes

Im just being nice to him by replying out of pity

So im done with the back and forth lol


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

I mean, this is A BODYBUILDING forum for ****s sake

Yet not one of you ****ers is going to call this shit out?


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> I mean, this is A BODYBUILDING forum for ****s sake
> 
> Yet not one of you ****ers is going to call this shit out?



Why wouldn't you just do it yourself?


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

long said:


> why wouldn't you just do it yourself?



im the new guy here


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

Seriously disappointing tbh


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

smash potato - Your av pic
Am I correct to presume that is you and not some other dude in a random unfinished attic or someshit?


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Seriously disappointing tbh



I'm kind of disappointed you didn't just spit it out.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> I mean, this is A BODYBUILDING forum for ****s sake
> 
> Yet not one of you ****ers is going to call this shit out?



You have much to learn young warrior

The sacred ways of UG shall be told to you in due time


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> smash potato - Your av pic
> Am I correct to presume that is you and not some other dude in a random unfinished attic or someshit?



You mean me? Yes. I was 244 lbs fat this winter and decided to cut to 199 and box masters. I'm natural and on no aas.
Continue..
So that should read...
Not a bodybuilder.

(Edit) I don't think you did mean me, but why don't you just spit it out.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

Long said:


> You mean me? Yes. I was 244 lbs fat this winter and decided to cut to 199 and box masters. I'm natural and on no aas.
> Continue..
> So that should read...
> Not a bodybuilder.



No one doubts that's you flannel curtain dude and yea, obviously not a bodybuilder

So assuming the other guy is the other guy, why the **** aren't you asking for, I don't know, ADVICE, maybe TIPS rather then some arbitrary measurement? Or is this myarmcircumfrencemeanssomething.com forum
And *more importantly* why is no other "bodybuilder" stepping in to call that out?
Shame on any vets that know Long to not address that prior to this incessant non sense


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You have much to learn young warrior
> 
> The sacred ways of UG shall be told to you in due time



Things have ****ing changed since I've been off of BB forums. The **** is this shit?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> No one doubts that's you flannel curtain dude and yea, obviously not a bodybuilder
> 
> So assuming the other guy is the other guy, why the **** aren't you asking for, I don't know, ADVICE, maybe TIPS rather then some arbitrary measurement? Or is this myarmcircumfrencemeanssomething.com forum
> And *more importantly* why is no other "bodybuilder" stepping in to call that out?
> Shame on any vets that know Long to not address that prior to this incessant non sense



Because this thread isn't about bodybuilding and nobody gives a ****.  Everyone's goals are different and I don't think Long is trying to compare himself to Hulk or vice versa, unless I missed something.


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> No one doubts that's you flannel curtain dude and yea, obviously not a bodybuilder
> 
> So assuming the other guy is the other guy, why the **** aren't you asking for, I don't know, ADVICE, maybe TIPS rather then some arbitrary measurement? Or is this myarmcircumfrencemeanssomething.com forum
> And *more importantly* why is no other "bodybuilder" stepping in to call that out?
> Shame on any vets that know Long to not address that prior to this incessant non sense



He made a claim of a specific measurement. I would do the same to you or anyone. 

I'll file you away with hulk.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2019)

double post


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Things have ****ing changed since I've been off of BB forums. The **** is this shit?



I think it was a joke...


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Because this thread isn't about bodybuilding and nobody gives a ****.  Everyone's goals are different and I don't think Long is trying to compare himself to Hulk or vice versa, unless I missed something.



Realistically I got annoyed that somebody was I believe lying and didn't take the opportunity to prove themselves and honest person. Frankly It was a waste of my time. I shall utilize the ignore and move forward.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2019)

Long said:


> Realistically I got annoyed that somebody was I believe lying and didn't take the opportunity to prove themselves and honest person. Frankly It was a waste of my time. I shall utilize the ignore and move forward.



Or we could keep it going because hulksmash has once again posted a thread that has resulted in more activity than any other in recent memory.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

Good rule of thumb-If I think you are more advanced then I am 
1) I respect that because I know the effort it took to get where I am 
2) I'm going to try to soak up any knowledge I can so I can advance.
To quibble or question some bullshit stat is not on that list. If I see a new guy doing that shit I'd feel OBLIGATED to help them do 1 and 2 instead. Not one of you did that


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Good rule of thumb-If I think you are more advanced then I am
> 1) I respect that because I know the effort it took to get where I am
> 2) I'm going to try to soak up any knowledge I can so I can advance.
> To quibble or question some bullshit stat is not on that list. If I see a new guy doing that shit I'd feel OBLIGATED to help them do 1 and 2 instead. Not one of you did that



get what you're saying tiny but chill the fukk out dude it sure isn't your place to be scolding or telling the members here what they should/shouldn't be doing...


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> get what you're saying tiny but chill the fukk out dude it sure isn't your place to be scolding or telling the members here what they should/shouldn't be doing...



I know that and repeated that I shouldn't be the guy saying anything


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 21, 2019)

If I were Tiny, I would be using all CAPS :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2019)

Says right in the description... Flame Forum, unmoderated no holds barred bitching.

Kind of what's happening.


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Says right in the description... Flame Forum, unmoderated no holds barred bitching.
> 
> Kind of what's happening.



CJ!


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Or we could keep it going because hulksmash has once again posted a thread that has resulted in more activity than any other in recent memory.



This thread is definitely my classic style.

Y'know Spongy, the only risk to a "hulksmash" thread is receiving backlash and I accept that!

I have to mess with people's beliefs and no one, even me, likes to be told their beliefs are wrong or have someone question the beliefs.

Buuuut, that's necessary for gaining knowledge. 100% worth it!


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Oh and Long:

I don't think it's right of me saying "I disdain you".

I think that's too harsh. I take that back.


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Oh and Long:
> 
> I don't think it's right of me saying "I disdain you".
> 
> I think that's too harsh. I take that back.



I still think you are an epic lying twat.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Says right in the description... Flame Forum, unmoderated no holds barred bitching.
> 
> Kind of what's happening.



Yup, and I'm flaming all you mother****ers

View attachment 7961


----------



## Tiny (Jun 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Oh and Long:
> 
> I don't think it's right of me saying "I disdain you".
> 
> I think that's too harsh. I take that back.



This guy...jfc

I've seen this over the years. Guy is too nice. Brings out all of the "suddenly badasses" out of the shadows. Once in a while that guy snaps and heads get cracked open


----------



## Seeker (Jun 21, 2019)

Eh, Tiny. We do this to each other erry once and a blue moon. Bunch of jewceheads. If you take a look at the member since  you'll see that most been here a while. Hulk is OG here since 2012. He deserves to be here as does everyone else. This is our home away from the real world. We all share one common love and that's lifting ( and eating ass) I myself have called out Hulk before but I will also have his back because he is OG SI/UG and he is passionate about the game. The same goes for all regular members of this board. In the end,we are a tight nit board. Stick around and become part of us. Don't let this thread make you think otherwise. Lol.


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Yup, and I'm flaming all you mother****ers
> 
> View attachment 7961



You are flaming all right. The last time I saw a dick ride this weird was when I walked into someone else's barracks room in the army and on this guys computer was a dude riding another dude while his dick was swinging in circles to "you swing me right round". 
He was a little guy, used to go to the gym with me and film himself banging local girls in that weird focused on his balls style.
Reminds me of you.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 21, 2019)

I just want to say thank you for makeing my day much more entertaining...... there was a suprisingly small amount of dick talk in this thread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Yup, and I'm flaming all you mother****ers
> 
> View attachment 7961



Fair enough. Rules are rules.

Better here than in the main forum threads.


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2019)

Private message I sent to Hulk yesterday:

maybe try to not give criticism or unsolicited advice. Just be supportive and give compliments. 
_

writes scathing option piece of how we are all pussies. 


_:32 (18):


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Eh, Tiny. We do this to each other erry once and a blue moon. Bunch of jewceheads. If you take a look at the member since  you'll see that most been here a while. Hulk is OG here since 2012. He deserves to be here as does everyone else. This is our home away from the real world. We all share one common love and that's lifting ( and eating ass) I myself have called out Hulk before but I will also have his back because he is OG SI/UG and he is passionate about the game. The same goes for all regular members of this board. In the end,we are a tight nit board. Stick around and become part of us. Don't let this thread make you think otherwise. Lol.



I will always have your back.

Ya'll never see me insult anyone (except those who continue to disparage me). The reason is because I do care about ya'll.

I _don't_ care about members' opinions about me and their demands of me.

I love seeing us all having fun and getting along (serious)!


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Jin said:


> Private message I sent to Hulk yesterday:
> 
> maybe try to not give criticism or unsolicited advice. Just be supportive and give compliments.
> _
> ...



LOL

*I didn't mention names: if the shoe fits, it fits.*

I can't be blamed if someone behaves the way I described.

Since I care about UG, I tried the "nice guy" route. Total waste of time, I just got walked on.

It's stupid to try to please everybody. It's also stupid to care what strangers on a forum think of me. It doesn't matter what people think or say about me.

Now I DO care what you think of me Jin, you're my friend


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> LOL
> 
> *I didn't mention names: if the shoe fits, it fits.*
> 
> ...



I think we both have many miles to go

I also don’t care what people think about me. But I do make it a point to be intentionally encouraging. 

Words are powerful. They can build up or destroy. I prefer to build people up whenever possible.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 21, 2019)

This is the weirdest day ever


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 21, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Any gays wanna chime in?



This place is so fukking gay now that even the gays don’t post.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 21, 2019)

Just stopping in to say there were a lot of bleeding vaginas in this thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Do you have ANY idea how that reply makes you sound and look??


It wasnt me you were manipulating me into saying that to make it look like im the bad guy...Your one sly fuk...No more your a 2012 try to stop acting weird give the drugs a slow down and post up try to make friends


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

Im 6ft with 19” please can you tell me if I have big or small arms? Bit insecure at the minute 
Pumped not cold before anyone says I said 18 other day



hulksmash said:


> And 17.5" arms *on a 6'-6'2" guy* will look extremely small, *but 17.5" on say a 5'5 guy will look huge*.
> 
> Long doesn't understand that. That's okay, people are allowed to be completely oblivious to the illusion of size.


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

ha Ha is that video proof



Long said:


> Oh, would you look at that!


----------



## Mythos (Jun 21, 2019)

Long said:


> He was a little guy, used to go to the gym with me and film himself banging local girls in that weird focused on his balls style.
> .



Hey time out for a second.. so this dude made pornos with women but he only filmed zoomed in on his own balls bouncing around?


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> Im 6ft with 19” please can you tell me if I have big or small arms? Bit insecure at the minute
> Pumped not cold before anyone says I said 18 other day



Depends.

Gary Strydom was 2 inches taller with ~21" arms *at competition BF levels*:






That's just one example.

It all depends on what "big" is to someone. BF and height play a huge role in deciding what "big" is.


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

Post up a pic I a feeling your pretty advanced so then we can pic your brain and soak up all your knowledge. But till then your in the same category as hulk, lots to say but nothing to confirm you have done anything. 
Found a pic, ignore me and carry on



Tiny said:


> Good rule of thumb-If I think you are more advanced then I am
> 1) I respect that because I know the effort it took to get where I am
> 2) I'm going to try to soak up any knowledge I can so I can advance.
> To quibble or question some bullshit stat is not on that list. If I see a new guy doing that shit I'd feel OBLIGATED to help them do 1 and 2 instead. Not one of you did that


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> Im 6ft with 19” please can you tell me if I have big or small arms? Bit insecure at the minute
> Pumped not cold before anyone says I said 18 other day



Dennis Wolf is 5'11 and had ~20" arms:






No one would say his arms are smaller than Strydom.


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

I asked if mine where please clarify my arm status



hulksmash said:


> Dennis Wolf is 5'11 and had ~20" arms:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Depends.
> 
> Gary Strydom was 2 inches taller with ~21" arms *at competition BF levels*:
> 
> ...



Low body fat: when your nipples stare directly down at the ground. 



Trump said:


> Post up a pic I a feeling your pretty advanced so then we can pic your brain and soak up all your knowledge. But till then your in the same category as hulk, lots to say but nothing to confirm you have done anything.



He’s posted a photo.


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

I will I’ll shut the **** up then and try find it, point the way



Jin said:


> Low body fat: when your nipples stare directly down at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s posted a photo.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> I asked if mine where please clarify my arm status



I can't, that's subjective.

Just like how I think BBers after the 1980s look like pregnant, malformed golems, with Dorian starting it.

Edit: I won't think my arms are "big" at 5'7.5 until they hit 18".


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

Gutted........



hulksmash said:


> I can't, that's subjective.
> 
> Just like how I think BBers after the 1980s look like pregnant, malformed golems, with Dorian starting it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> Gutted........



Take normal people, they think I have big arms. They think you have big arms. But what about fellow lifters?

Of course, one should only worry about their own definition of "big", unless you have judges because you choose to compete.


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

I messing hulk, I was mentioned by you in a list of important people so you will now forever be in my good books. Next time please put my name before Seeker though



hulksmash said:


> Take normal people, they think I have big arms. They think you have big arms. But what about fellow lifters?
> 
> Of course, one should only worry about their own definition of "big", unless you have judges because you choose to compete.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> I messing hulk, I was mentioned by you in a list of important people so you will now forever be in my good books. Next time please put my name before Seeker though



Ah damn, I was actually trying to make sure you didn't think you had small arms.

I was all "If Trump actually thinks he has small arms, I gotta fix that"

Your request is accepted. Seeker has now been bumped by one placing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Ah damn, I was actually trying to make sure you didn't think you had small arms.
> 
> I was all "If Trump actually thinks he has small arms, I gotta fix that"
> 
> Your request is accepted. Seeker has now been bumped by one placing.


tillthend once had a list of death... I believe it went as following 
1 regular
2 bundy
3 pfm


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 21, 2019)

red lipstick was put on everytime he added a name


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> red lipstick was put on everytime he added a name



And he pinned LNE after the lipstick


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 21, 2019)

men arguing about who's bigger without even pulling their pants down ?


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

Mythos said:


> Hey time out for a second.. so this dude made pornos with women but he only filmed zoomed in on his own balls bouncing around?



Yeah. You could see more but, the focal point was clearly his sack. In all fairness he was a pretty cool shit. But really liked showing people his sack.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 21, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> men arguing about who's bigger without even pulling their pants down ?



We dont actually know if any of them have pants on


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> We dont actually know if any of them have pants on



I personally start frantically fapping whenever I see a hockey mask...


----------



## Seeker (Jun 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Depends.
> 
> Gary Strydom was 2 inches taller with ~21" arms *at competition BF levels*:
> 
> ...



Gary Strydom is an a friend of mine. He is an amazing human being. Even today he looks great.  I was just chatting with him a few weeks ago.  He has a heart of gold


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Gary Strydom is an a friend of mine. He is an amazing human being. Even today he looks great.  I was just chatting with him a few weeks ago.  He has a heart of gold



Yea, it's crazy how great he looks even to this day. Freak genes.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 21, 2019)

So many gays


----------



## DF (Jun 21, 2019)

Hulk,  I recommend for your own mental health you give UG a break again.


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

The hulk we been chatting to today can stay around forever



DF said:


> Hulk,  I recommend for your own mental health you give UG a break again.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

DF said:


> Hulk,  I recommend for your own mental health you give UG a break again.



Just one thread out of boredom.

My recent posts have been non-serious ones, too.

In the past, *I always ended up taking a hiatus when I stuck to non serious replies.*

My last hiatus was *2 years long* (negating the ~9 posts during the 2 years).

Mental health is not the reason for my leaves. 

UG just loses novelty. You can only say so much about training and eating.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> The hulk we been chatting to today can stay around forever



It has been GREAT today and this thread is the whole cause of it.

Gibsonator gets a ton of credit by letting a truce be made between us.

I feel great, ya'll feel great, and I'm gonna keep it going!


----------



## DF (Jun 21, 2019)

I don’t care if he stays or not.  I just thinks he’s completely out of his mind.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 21, 2019)

DF said:


> I don’t care if he stays or not.  I just thinks he’s completely out of his mind.



Hahaha... weeeeee


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

DF said:


> I don’t care if he stays or not.  I just thinks he’s completely out of his mind.



And see? DF still acts like a man and has never been offended by my posts.

No sarcasm, genuine compliment


----------



## Maijah (Jun 21, 2019)

Hulk I'm not offended. I just think you are a beta. Sergio wanna be . You have NEVER totaled anything close close to what you have claimed to get  (1800 lbs  like 3 years ago) you still live the same delusional lifestyle, and you still love to push buttons of men that are greater than you. I think you need a new hobby


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Maijah said:


> Hulk I'm not offended. I just think you are a beta. Sergio wanna be . You have NEVER totaled anything close close to what you have claimed to get  (1800 lbs  like 3 years ago) you still live the same delusional lifestyle, and you still love to push buttons of men that are greater than you. I think you need a new hobby



No problem!

*Alpha/Beta doesn't exist in real life.* The guy who created the classes said he was wring and regrets it completely.

Wolf leaders *hold rank exactly like human parents*. The same way you rank your parents as leaders is how wolves rank their leaders.

I'll never deadlift due to my discs. I will never hold a total, then.

The greatness of a man is subjective. I push everyone's buttons. If the men are "greater" depends on a person's opinion.

I do hold Sergio Oliva as my early BBing idol. So what?

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

Hulk, what cracks me up the most about all of this is people are posting in this thread just to shit on you without actually taking the time to respond to your original post.

I'm absolutely convinced that certain members of this board will go out of their way just to try and bring you down, and for no reason other than they don't like what you post.

I certainly don't agree with everything you say, but I always enjoy the conversation and it forces me to step outside my sphere/comfort zone.  I like it.

One of the things that made SI/UG so great back in the day is we used to actually have stimulating conversations about shit.  

I'm surprised more members don't see the hypocrisy going on in this thread.  Everyone wants to be a free-thinker, "unless it's Hulk, because **** that guy"...  If Hulk posts something we need to immediately get butthurt about it and take it as a personal attack because we've never actually taken the time to understand the WHY behind the posts.  Get over yourselves.

The best part about this is that I know you don't give a shit about what people on this board think of you, and good for you.  

Like I said, I certainly don't always agree with you, but I do enjoy the mental stimulation.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 22, 2019)

I am glad SI is 100% Gin ger owned.....


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Hulk, what cracks me up the most about all of this is people are posting in this thread just to shit on you without actually taking the time to respond to your original post.
> 
> I'm absolutely convinced that certain members of this board will go out of their way just to try and bring you down, and for no reason other than they don't like what you post.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna stay mute on your findings

Far more fun to do that.

Thanks for stickin to facts, Spongy sir


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 22, 2019)

I am glad that I don't have to post facebook material on a muscle board.


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2019)

Hulk just be the nice engaging chatty guy you was yesterday and I don’t think any of this would blow up again. Going back to old posts and calling people pathetic and insecure is not the answer. People finally got a good conversation out of you yesterday and seemed to connect. Let’s leave it that way, but reading your reply here I have a funny feeling you will just go back to trying to wind people up. I hope not though 



hulksmash said:


> On 1 hand I want to take what you said, *which is 100% true*, and just ****ing unload. I want to search old posts, copy and paste a thousand examples proving you are right, and return all the hate back onto anyone that did the shit.
> 
> Then talk about how pathetic they all are, give evidence for how they act like insecure, sensitive women over some damn forum posts. Also say anything else I want about my crap treatment here on UG.
> 
> ...


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

I've decided I am no longer going to take advice on lifting from actual bodybuilders and powerlifters.
I will now take all advice from random midget starving roofers who are fast on the draw with "the google".

:32 (13):


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> I've decided I am no longer going to take advice on lifting from actual bodybuilders and powerlifters.
> I will now take all advice from random midget starving roofers who are fast on the draw with "the google".
> 
> :32 (13):



lol do it!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 22, 2019)

At this point what do we do with hulk?
Something must be done... maybe the vets can discuss and get back to us


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

And just for some general clarification,  while I have always enjoyed the back and forth with Hulk I certainly understand he's not everyone's favorite and I respect that.  My biggest point in all of my postings on this thread as that we need to respect one another whether we agree or not.  It's one of our core tenets.  Ain't nothing wrong with saying you disagree with another member, but that doesn't mean we have to devolve into childish behaviors (on both ends).  

IF Hulk's primary intent is to get the board riled up (not saying it is, cause I sure as hell dont know what's in your head brother), y'all are playing right into it.

Busting balls, disagreeing, expressing opinions, and being passionate about something is all fine and good.  Just be respectful about it.  My honest to God advice to anyone who has an issue with Hulk or what he posts is to ignore it.

A fellow Mod pointed out to me that my previous posts in this thread could be construed as either divisive or as unintended "support" of certain behaviors.  That's not the intent.  What I saw was an original SI member post something and the first response was "God your such a **** (vagina)" seemingly out of nowhere.  I'm confident there's more to it, but I sure don't know.

But hey, at least this is in the correct forum.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> lol do it!



I keep hollering up questions, they keep throwing down shingles. 

I may need to question some bricklayers.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> And just for some general clarification,  while I have always enjoyed the back and forth with Hulk I certainly understand he's not everyone's favorite and I respect that.  My biggest point in all of my postings on this thread as that we need to respect one another whether we agree or not.  It's one of our core tenets.  Ain't nothing wrong with saying you disagree with another member, but that doesn't mean we have to devolve into childish behaviors (on both ends).
> 
> IF Hulk's primary intent is to get the board riled up (not saying it is, cause I sure as hell dont know what's in your head brother), y'all are playing right into it.
> 
> ...



If you want to understand my end it's very simple. 


I have ZERO respect for anyone who makes a claim and refuses to back it up. Period.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> If you want to understand my end it's very simple.
> 
> 
> I have ZERO respect for anyone who makes a claim and refuses to back it up. Period.



Welcome the the internet.  I once ****ed a Kardashian.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Welcome the the internet.  I once ****ed a Kardashian.



them bitchez are nasty, no proof necessary


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2019)

I once fingered Kermit the frog while high on ketamine. I think



Spongy said:


> Welcome the the internet.  I once ****ed a Kardashian.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> And just for some general clarification,  while I have always enjoyed the back and forth with Hulk I certainly understand he's not everyone's favorite and I respect that.  My biggest point in all of my postings on this thread as that we need to respect one another whether we agree or not.  It's one of our core tenets.  Ain't nothing wrong with saying you disagree with another member, but that doesn't mean we have to devolve into childish behaviors (on both ends).
> 
> IF Hulk's primary intent is to get the board riled up (not saying it is, cause I sure as hell dont know what's in your head brother), y'all are playing right into it.
> 
> ...



If someone took your post as supporting me rather than  *hey its the internet, lets just try to get along*

then I have no hope in human intelligence anymore (well the little I had left)


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Welcome the the internet.  I once ****ed a Kardashian.



Lol, you should probably get tested. 

Just because it's the internet doesn't mean you have to pretend to be someone else or change your values. 

I'm not going to accommodate some tool because they have "time in" or even if they give the worlds best advice. 

The second someone starts laying a foundation of claims to back up statements and uses it to claim authority I expect they either back it up, or are probably full of shit...hey, its true internet. 

****er could be Lou Ferrigno hiding out, or some crackhead who is living out a lifelong fantasy they never had the discipline to follow makes no difference. 


Somebody asked me (PM and chat) for my % on how I am losing Weight. I gave them my exact numbers, then my exact numbers when I dropped calories, then even posted a picture because **** it, it may help them and I have made daily weight claims. I also made a claim of arm size, remembered where I was and backed that shit up with a tape and a camera.


And I am,
Not a bodybuilder, do my best to not give advice in absolutes, am not a diet expert, and in no way claim "time in" or authority on the subject. 

Think about it. Or don't.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 22, 2019)

I found out long ago
It's a long way down the Holiday Road

Holiday Road
Holiday Road

Jack be nimble, Jack be quick
Take a ride on a West Coast kick


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I found out long ago
> It's a long way down the Holiday Road
> 
> Holiday Road
> ...



You watching old Chevy Chase movies this morning?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 22, 2019)

Could anyone here actually  take down the ol’ 96er? That would settle a lot of arguments.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Could anyone here actually  take down the ol’ 96er? That would settle a lot of arguments.



That's not ****ing cool man. We lost Candy to that beast.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 22, 2019)

I come here for entertainment, knowledge, and to bullshit. There’s a lot of good people here that I respect and listen to. There’s a lot of people that I wouldn’t listen to one word they say. But at the end of the day none of you bother me in the least. One person kind of used to but they’re mostly gone anyway. 

Since this his thread is mostly about hulk I’ll say this. I like the guy, I think he’s got a shit ton of knowledge. I think he’s socially retarded (so am I) and struggles with delivery but who cares. I’ve learned from him. 

Hulk hogan lied about his arm size and he’s still my American hero.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> Lol, you should probably get tested.
> 
> Just because it's the internet doesn't mean you have to pretend to be someone else or change your values.
> 
> ...



LOL

You treat training/diet advice as the same as giving advice for the chemical steps to synthesizing a cancer drug.

"Hulk said I should use heavy weight weight to get a strong bench" then Long comes in "GOD NO HE HASN'T PROVED IF HE HAS A STRONG BENCH, DONT DO IT!!"

All a mother ****er gotta do is try advice or don't, ain't gonna ruin his life.

Whoever thinks I'd give advuce that would cause injury, you're an idiot.

I say *"don't do this"* first in any gear post, too. Point stands

Ridiculous how serious someone can take their precious weight lifting world


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2019)

I wouldnt say im ever offended by anyone ...I get pissed off and angry,hulks been around long enough that he knows when hes getting under peoples skin intentionally ...Im all for any 2012 member never to feel he cant be at home here..All I would like to see is less weirdo shit and more regular juicehead queer shit...


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> Lol, you should probably get tested.
> 
> Just because it's the internet doesn't mean you have to pretend to be someone else or change your values.
> 
> ...



I could never live in the misery you live in by worrying if some half naked men on a forum believe you lol

Please, call somebody. Think about money. Money is what matters. sex is what matters. Etc


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I wouldnt say im ever offended by anyone ...I get pissed off and angry,hulks been around long enough that he knows when hes getting under peoples skin intentionally ...Im all for any 2012 member never to feel he cant be at home here..All I would like to see is less weirdo shit and more regular juicehead queer shit...



Believe it or not, I think "I would never be offended by that" 99% of the time

Then I remind myself the biggest reasons why people start lifting and get half naked on forums:

Insecurity. 

So, anyone who gets offended, I remember they battle with insecurity. I then try to tolerate them and forgive them, especially since those offended are usually blind/WILL BLOW UP if faced with how insecure they are.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Believe it or not, I think "I would never be offended by that" 99% of the time
> 
> Then I remind myself the biggest reasons why people start lifting and get half naked on forums:
> 
> ...


bro i dont know anyone that isnt a insecure little baby inside they just hide it well  ..everyone is from the toughest fighters to the richest business men..Its impossible to be complete secure all the time..I cry and worry about shit all the fukking time..


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Example, try it for yourself:

Go to a pics thread and say "You look a little small " to someone.

Just an opinion right?

Watch as some blow up, start insulting you, etc. They can NOT handle hearing "small", "work on this part", "strength can be improved", etc.

Insecurity is that. Denial of that is also insecurity.

Look at all the chances I've had to blow up in this thread or elsewhere. well, too bad, I'm secure with myself.

Someone can say, and plenty HAVE said I'm the weakest, smallest, look like shit, doesn't look like I lift, etc and I'm never phased.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> bro i dont know anyone that isnt a insecure little baby inside they just hide it well  ..everyone is from the toughest fighters to the richest business men..Its impossible to be complete secure all the time..I cry and worry about shit all the fukking time..



You need to brush up on the medically defined state of being "insecure".

You are correct in everyone having DOUBT during their life.

You can handle criticism if you have self-doubt. not with insecurity.

I have seen years worth of insecure males here. 

Bodybuilding is even mocked iin TV/Film for being made of insecure males.

You can see plenty of proof online of how many lifters are insecure.

It's handling critiques and/or criticism. If you can't, then the person is showing insecurity as the possible cause.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> LOL
> 
> You treat training/diet advice as the same as giving advice for the chemical steps to synthesizing a cancer drug.
> 
> ...



Your advice alone is not the issue.

The issue is you specifically addressed me, compared yourself to me, gave specific arm mesurements that mirrored mine and then gave me advice based on those claims and your "experience"

And you refuse to back up the claims.

You have no face here, if you lie as well you are nothing as far as I am concerned. 

Save your false pity and prayer hulk, I'm living my dream. I am happy.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> Your advice alone is not the issue.
> 
> The issue is you specifically addressed me, compared yourself to me, gave specific arm mesurements that mirrored mine and then gave me advice based on those claims and your "experience"
> 
> ...



Why would I compare myself to you?

I admit i have no clue what you're talking about-

But you also said I insinuated military service without me ever mentioning military service, so your reality is wacky

I dont recall such a memory, and I have no reason to compare to you to me

If my arm is your same size, dont be upset. You'll be smaller when you cut the fat and have your arm the same leanness as mine, so no worries!


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> Your advice alone is not the issue.
> 
> The issue is you specifically addressed me, compared yourself to me, gave specific arm mesurements that mirrored mine and then gave me advice based on those claims and your "experience"
> 
> ...



Also if my advice ain't the problem, stop saying it is.

You worry about my size and your size.

That's "insecurity", go Google any psychology data to learn more about yourself

With treatment, you won't care about other people's sizes! Yay!


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Also if my advice ain't the problem, stop saying it is.
> 
> You worry about my size and your size.
> 
> ...



You don't seem to be able to comprehend the written word.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> You don't seem to be able to comprehend the written word.



Oh I have such a good reply but Gibs says I need to let you go.

I'm heartbroken, it's like a mother giving up her son to a special needs family.

Today is truly a dark day for me.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

Hulksmash and Long

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/30163-Hulksmash-and-Long?p=551213#post551213

Let's get this thread back on whatever track it's meant to be on.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You need to brush up on the medically defined state of being "insecure".
> 
> You are correct in everyone having DOUBT during their life.
> 
> ...


I know what insecure means..I also know your a very unlikable kinda guy...Have a good day


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Hulksmash and Long
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/30163-Hulksmash-and-Long?p=551213#post551213
> 
> Let's get this thread back on whatever track it's meant to be on.



Are you now moderating the unmoderated flame thread:32 (18):?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> Are you now moderating the unmoderated flame thread:32 (18):?



lol, mostly just trying stir the pot at this point


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> lol, mostly just trying stir the pot at this point



Outstanding!


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> lol, mostly just trying stir the pot at this point



Be thoughtful of the sensitive ones who may think you're defending me

You clearly never wrote your posts in a clear, easily understandable way!

I refuse to cater to an "idiot":

"idiot" /ˈidēət/

noun
INFORMAL
*a person who read Spongy's replies here, and deduced the point made was to defend Hulk's behavior.*


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Be thoughtful of the sensitive ones who may think you're defending me
> 
> You clearly never wrote your posts in a clear, easily understandable way!
> 
> ...



In all fairness I don't know if anyone did or not.  But I could definitely see how someone could read it that way tlif they are skimming.  Not saying anyone actually did.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> In all fairness I don't know if anyone did or not.  But I could definitely see how someone could read it that way tlif they are skimming.  Not saying anyone actually did.



I always assume skimming is why my points get misconstrued. Another is:

Example is I say "higher dose of tren will cause faster fat loss versus the lower dose of tren".

People then say "hulk said high dosed tren will make fat loss 2x quicker than lower tren doses" or "hulk said to run a gram of tren and you'll get shredded". So forth.

"Higher tren makes fat loss quicker" DOES NOT SAY how much faster the fat loss is and what dose is considered "higher dosed tren". Also DOES NOT say anything about me.

Me saying "higher dose tren causes faster fat loss" *only says that and NOTHING more*. Everyone could agree more tren will indeed increase the rate of fat loss for a person.

If no one skimmed my posts AND/OR *never add words* to my posts, there would *be ZERO misunderstandings*.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I always assume skimming is why my points get misconstrued. Another is:
> 
> Example is I say "higher dose of tren will cause faster fat loss versus the lower dose of tren".
> 
> ...



I understand you said you have 17 and 3/4 inch arms and don't have the spine to back up your claim with photographic evidence.

:32 (18):

Why don't you just be a man and admit you were lying? (That question is rhetorical)

You will answer it anyway...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I always assume skimming is why my points get misconstrued. Another is:
> 
> Example is I say "higher dose of tren will cause faster fat loss versus the lower dose of tren".
> 
> ...



I believe you're using this as an example, because i dont believe anyone reading at that time misconstrued anything. .02


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> In all fairness I don't know if anyone did or not.  But I could definitely see how someone could read it that way tlif they are skimming.  Not saying anyone actually did.



Also, it's THEIR fault if they didn't read.

I accepted some people just can't read a sentence.

It should be LAW to *force everyone into giving proof they can find the:

direct object
indirect object
transitive verb
intransitive verb
prepositional phrase
dependant clause
independant clause
grammatical mood
all other sentence elements
*


before they are EVER allowed to post in forums, write letters, etc. Then make it a FELONY if you try to write without your certificate.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> I believe you're using this as an example, because i dont believe anyone reading at that time misconstrued anything. .02



It happened nearly every time.

I would create replies breaking down every sentence I wrote, and highlighted things like direct object, adverbial clauses, etc.

That way, no one could say I made a point when I didn't.

I always deleted those and stopped myself. That was hard to do lol


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> It happened nearly every time.
> 
> I would create replies breaking down every sentence I wrote, and highlighted things like direct object, adverbial clauses, etc.
> 
> ...





Long said:


> :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):
> View attachment 7965



Clarifying;

I only care if my writing is interpreted 100% accurately. 

Other people's writing I don't care about.

Someone proving they know all sentence elements *proves they won't incorrectly interpret what I write.*

Ergo, I wish I lived in a world where I can never be "taken the wrong way" with my written word.

I care about sticking to the truth, not other people's writing abilities.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I care about sticking to the truth



Ironic considering I am calling you out for lying and you have created a tornado of bullshit to avoid directly confirming your very specific claim or admitting your lie.

So I'll correct you for you, 
You care about the illusion of truth. But it being only an illusion for you you try to win the little battles, to blinded to see you have become a slave to your lie.


When your smiling...


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

BRUH Spongy it's happening again.

I want to defend myself against being called a liar, but I wont Spongy sir

Stop this inaccurate arm-chair psychologist

Now I'm bored again with UG, must make a new thread somewhere


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> BRUH Spongy it's happening again.
> 
> I want to defend myself against being called a liar, but I wont Spongy sir
> 
> ...



It's more of a can not situation than a will not.

YOU made the claim. You are not a victim of anyone but yourself. You did not say "I have big arms". You did not say "I know how to grow big arms". You did not say you improved your arms by x number of inches.

YOU said you have 17 and 3/4 inch arms.


YOU made a claim. YOU refuse to back it up. YOU.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> It's more of a can not situation than a will not.
> 
> YOU made the claim. You are not a victim of anyone but yourself. You did not say "I have big arms". You did not say "I know how to grow big arms". You did not say you improved your arms by x number of inches.
> 
> ...



Oh, I read you calling me a liar

But since you're just saying I wrote "my arms are 17 3/4", then I have no care


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Oh, I read you calling me a liar
> 
> But since you're just saying I wrote "my arms are 17 3/4", then I have no care



It's the same thing at this point.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> It's the same thing at this point.



Ah I get it. For you, making a claim and not providing proof of said claim equates to lying.

I understand your view now, and thankfully that view makes being called a "liar" not feel defamatory any more.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Ah I get it. For you, making a claim and not providing proof of said claim equates to lying.
> 
> I understand your view now, and thankfully that view makes being called a "liar" not feel defamatory any more.



Well you claimed they were 17 and 3/4 in the chat a day or so ago on 5/17 you said they were 17 and a half, you also said you have the same insertion point on the biceps as I do and claimed you have "previous avitar" pictures that prove you have big arms. 

The only avatar I have seen is the current one. It's so horribly fish eyed your ass waist and upper legs look like they are the size of a three year olds. So clearly it isn't representative of any real proportion. 

So where is all this evidence you claim to have? 
It sure looks like you are a liar to me.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> Well you claimed they were 17 and 3/4 in the chat a day or so ago on 5/17 you said they were 17 and a half, you also said you have the same insertion point on the biceps as I do and claimed you have "previous avitar" pictures that prove you have big arms.
> 
> The only avatar I have seen is the current one. It's so horribly fish eyed your ass waist and upper legs look like they are the size of a three year olds. So clearly it isn't representative of any real proportion.
> 
> ...



My avi pic is a proper size in that 10 weeks thread I made.

Blame the 180x180/53.7kb avatar size limit. 

My arms are big, as seen in the avatar pic. Granted, "big" is subjective.

No "fish-eye" at all. Used my phone camera. Phones don't have fish eye lens. Absurb you say that.

I don't remember posting a legs pic. I wouldn't have posted one since my discs kept me from training legs. 

This reply is a defense to your absurb words.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Just so you can see your own claims,


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh, forgot:

It does appear we have the same or closely identical bicep insertion.

*Pointing out your insertion point is NOT talking about your bicep SIZE.*

You acted like my "we share an insertion point" had something to do with your size. Wrong, if so.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Now about that bullshit size claim that seems to keep changing and those pictures that "prove" you have big arms....

I'm not an expert or anything  but from your avi it looks like you have a short bicep and I have a long one. Hard to tell from a fuzzy pic...


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> Just so you can see your own claims,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7968



Thank you. I will clarify each paragraph for you:

1. My point: don't worry about your bicep height. Why? You will have great bicep peaks when your biceps get bigger. Thanks to your bicep insertion point, you are blessed with always having great bicep peaks.

2. You wanted more tricep size. What tricep head has the most mass? The long head. Ergo, training triceps with focus on the long head will grow the biggest tricep head. A person will have big triceps quicker by placing more focus on the long head vs the other heads.

3. I stated we share the same issue: appearing smaller from a front, dead-on angle. You and me WILL NOT feel we look smaller from ANY angle if we get to a big size+BF, such as how big my body will be that suppprts diced, 18" arms.

4. I measured that size over a month ago. I made progress.

5. I gave you an example of a size of what I thought would be big with your height and would support 19", diced arms.


Now you can understand it all.

In fact, now you can see I was being caring.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

There is no misunderstanding, 
Just intentional misdirection on your part.

Perhaps there is no issue. You are just full of shit and will never directly address anything head on in an honest manner. Perhaps that makes you happy. 

Personally nothing that you have said about yourself rings true.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> There is no misunderstanding,
> Just intentional misdirection on your part.
> 
> Perhaps there is no issue. You are just full of shit and will never directly address anything head on in an honest manner. Perhaps that makes you happy.
> ...



I addressed the screenshot directly head-on. How can you not see that?

I said EXACTLY what I wanted to.

Then I made it clearer for you after your screenshot.

No misdirection.

You see my post was intended to lessen your worries.

I stay happy because I know my posts' intent is always a positive one.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I addressed the screenshot directly head-on. How can you not see that?
> 
> I said EXACTLY what I wanted to.
> 
> ...



So its pathological.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 22, 2019)

Long said:


> So its pathological.



"What" are you referring to as pathological? 

I wrote a post to you. I even said I shared the same worries. I said what I did.

So now I don't have a clue over what the subject is that you call pathological.

You gotta tell me what you're talking about lol


----------



## TODAY (Jun 23, 2019)

I found the ratio of salt to good quality flames in this thread to be distasteful.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 31, 2022)

hulksmash said:


> UG has been boring as hell, so the most entertainment I can get is by making a _tendentious_ thread! I recieve even more enjoyment since UG is the basis for this thread. I've kept this bottled up forever, so it will be fun to vent!
> 
> Society and UG today is filled with easily offended males. It's sad how so many males act like my wife or other women. I feel nothing but pity for males who react just like a female over words.
> 
> ...



Interesting....... It's only 2022

How times have changed.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 31, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Interesting....... It's only 2022
> 
> How times have changed.


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Interesting....... It's only 2022
> 
> How times have changed.


And the reason for reheating this thead is?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 31, 2022)

snake said:


> And the reason for reheating this thead is?



It came up as a suggested thread .... Found it interesting the way things used to be vs now. 

Although I dis agree with over the top outrageous shit, I really do think people have become thin skinned


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> It came up as a suggested thread .... Found it interesting the way things used to be vs now.
> 
> Although I dis agree with over the top outrageous shit, I really do think people have become thin skinned


 Maybe I'm wrong but this seems like a passive pot-sturring.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 31, 2022)

snake said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but this seems like a passive pot-sturring.



To be honest...... It's not passive and not meant to really rile things up either.

I do believe that things in a community of grown ass men has gotten too soft.  Things over time in society are changing and that has trickled into the boards. I don't think it's good or healthy for men.

Like I said, yes I agree that certain things shouldn't be taken too far.  Those things sort them selves out as we should police our own

I get people want to feel "safe" here. I understand...... But that doesn't make it healthy to protect egos and the feelings of a source.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Interesting....... It's only 2022
> 
> How times have changed.


Don't overlook this part of that post... 

"Only insults were offensive, which is how it should always be" 

...and that's what we're still saying.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 31, 2022)

Also worth noting that hulksmash had a long and storied history of meltdowns prior to this post.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't overlook this part of that post...
> 
> "Only insults were offensive, which is how it should always be"
> 
> ...and that's what we're still saying.



What I wrote above ,does sum up that things can go to far and I clearly say we should police our own. I'm not arguing that. 

I seriously think things in the world are getting too soft. This was just drawing attention to what has happened in the past 7 or so years as a whole.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> What I wrote above ,does sum up that things can go to far and I clearly say we should police our own. I'm not arguing that.
> 
> I seriously think things in the world are getting too soft. This was just drawing attention to what has happened in the past 7 or so years as a whole.


My mistake, it took it as a different context. My apologies.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2022)

snake said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but this seems like a passive pot-sturring.


I think the serious replies to the original post would give a good indication about how everyone felt about the OP in the thread.

Based on that other context, I'd say nothing has changed since 2019? 🤷‍♂️

Anyway, I like @Human_Backhoe. He's a good dude. I don't think he was intentionally trying to cause drama. Now if we could just get his brother, @silentlemon1011,  to stop looking at us so lustfully with those eyebrow less eyes. 😂


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Also worth noting that hulksmash had a long and storied history of meltdowns prior to this post.


Yeah I was going to ask if backhoe ever knew our brother Hulk. lol I loved the guy but he had his moments so consider the source.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

snake said:


> Yeah I was going to ask if backhoe ever knew our brother Hulk. lol I loved the guy but he had his moments so consider the source.


Didn't he regrow a cut off finger and grow his penis longer too? 🤣


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Didn't he regrow a cut off finger and grow his penis longer too? 🤣


Just the tip of the finger. And he did give me his PP enlargement protocol but 100 mg of Tadalafil every day seemed to be to risky for me. I'll not chance it and keep my micro-penis that at least works.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 31, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think the serious replies to the original post would give a good indication about how everyone felt about the OP in the thread.
> 
> Based on that other context, I'd say nothing has changed since 2019? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Anyway, I like @Human_Backhoe. He's a good dude. I don't think he was intentionally trying to cause drama. Now if we could just get his brother, @silentlemon1011,  to stop looking at us so lustfully with those eyebrow less eyes. 😂



You know it cranks your gears


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 31, 2022)

There is a fine line with this stuff.
You see a lot of Senior guys saying "SI is full of pussies now"
So us junior guys, take that to heart as a.... Here is the thumbs up for ..to quote Goggins "Stay hard"
Then its too toxic.

So as junior/New guys
Its not easy to gauge the environment of the community and the vets.

Because ive said it before, not my house and i try to respect the culture and the rules.

So for the old timers, its not as easy as it seems to be "Ideal" ya know?

Just my unsolicited 2 cents


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 31, 2022)

snake said:


> Just the tip of the finger. And he did give me his PP enlargement protocol but 100 mg of Tadalafil every day seemed to be to risky for me. I'll not chance it and keep my micro-penis that at least works.



I did that once and only once to impress my girl (Now wife,) when i first met her.
120mg

It worked
But Snake... dry mouth, heart pounding, dizziness

Thought i was going to die


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I did that once and only once to impress my girl (Now wife,) when i first met her.
> 120mg
> 
> It worked
> ...


Well I guess it was worth it then! lol

Hulksmash said his gains were permanent. I think he was talking 2"


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Didn't he regrow a cut off finger and grow his penis longer too? 🤣



Classic...lol


----------



## TODAY (Aug 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I did that once and only once to impress my girl (Now wife,) when i first met her.
> 120mg
> 
> It worked
> ...


It's always a give and take.

UGBB was much smaller 5-10 years ago.

Much tighter-knit.

It was also less active and had less really _solid_ information being disseminated.

The online lifting/steroid community will _always_ be dysfunctional. Look around at other boards our size and you'll be lucky to find a coherent paragraph, much less a comprehensive breakdown of how mechanical tension drives hypertrophy. Fact is, a troubling proportion of the steroid community at large is barely literate, much less scientifically savvy.

It's no secret that UGBB has problems, and I think that the current culture could use some cohesion

But this place remains an oasis in what is otherwise a pretty bleak sea of misinformation and tired platitudes.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 31, 2022)

#Pro-Genetics // @Bro Bundy knows


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> There is a fine line with this stuff.
> You see a lot of Senior guys saying "SI is full of pussies now"
> So us junior guys, take that to heart as a.... Here is the thumbs up for ..to quote Goggins "Stay hard"
> Then its too toxic.
> ...


Fair post @silentlemon1011 . Its always bit if a learning curve of what's expected and what's not tolerated when joining a new clan. 

Fer me, I try to keep it simple: if its not something I'd be willing to say to yer face, I'll not post it here. I get it too that some numpties would say cuntish things in person if they thought they could get away with it ("Schrodinger's Douchebag") and in those cases I see it as being the role of the Mods and the Vets to call them out - kindly at first and then with more severe measures (bans).  

Put plainly, if ye allow cunts to do cuntish things, eventually all ye be left with is a board fulla cunts.

I appreciate the honest effort yer making to fit in, and yer being willing to take feedback. Good on ye fer it.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 31, 2022)

It's really quite simple, not sure why it has to be complicated.  Don't be a dickhead to others and remember "offended" is a choice.  It's a choice in how you respond.  
Words have no power.  Only that which you assign to it.  I'll give you an example.  Anybody who is Russian or is fluent in Russian will verify.  Russian slang (cursing, vulgarity) is on a much nastier level than American.  I can get away with using a lot of American slang where in Russian if I rattled off a bunch of Russian cursing I may be dead before I hit the door.  Now, Mrs. BRICKS is Russian and in 20 years of marriage, her being her and me being me, there's been occasion where I've caught the brunt of that language.  She knows she'd at minimum get the shit beat out of her pulling that on a Russian husband, me, I just laugh.  "Offended"?  Fk, I don't understand WTF she's saying.  I can't assign any meaning to what's spewing forth.

So to recap:

1) don't be a dickhead to others
2) you're responsible for your emotions, not me


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 31, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> It's really quite simple, not sure why it has to be complicated.  Don't be a dickhead to others and remember "offended" is a choice.  It's a choice in how you respond.
> Words have no power.  Only that which you assign to it.  I'll give you an example.  Anybody who is Russian or is fluent in Russian will verify.  Russian slang (cursing, vulgarity) is on a much nastier level than American.  I can get away with using a lot of American slang where in Russian if I rattled off a bunch of Russian cursing I may be dead before I hit the door.  Now, Mrs. BRICKS is Russian and in 20 years of marriage, her being her and me being me, there's been occasion where I've caught the brunt of that language.  She knows she'd at minimum get the shit beat out of her pulling that on a Russian husband, me, I just laugh.  "Offended"?  Fk, I don't understand WTF she's saying.  I can't assign any meaning to what's spewing forth.
> 
> So to recap:
> ...



I got you
My wife swears at me in Vietnamese
Its pretty fucking funny
It doesnt destress the situation when i tell her it sounds like 2 cats in heat.
Im a glutton for punishment i guess


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> It's really quite simple, not sure why it has to be complicated.  Don't be a dickhead to others and remember "offended" is a choice.  It's a choice in how you respond.
> Words have no power.  Only that which you assign to it.  I'll give you an example.  Anybody who is Russian or is fluent in Russian will verify.  Russian slang (cursing, vulgarity) is on a much nastier level than American.  I can get away with using a lot of American slang where in Russian if I rattled off a bunch of Russian cursing I may be dead before I hit the door.  Now, Mrs. BRICKS is Russian and in 20 years of marriage, her being her and me being me, there's been occasion where I've caught the brunt of that language.  She knows she'd at minimum get the shit beat out of her pulling that on a Russian husband, me, I just laugh.  "Offended"?  Fk, I don't understand WTF she's saying.  I can't assign any meaning to what's spewing forth.
> 
> So to recap:
> ...


russian curses are 1000x times more serious then english


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> russian curses are 1000x times more serious the english


I have a Russian boss. Tell me some of them. 😁


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> I have a Russian boss. Tell me some of them. 😁


sa see mu whoee


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2022)

u can do combinations in russian that u cant do in english


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 31, 2022)

Put plainly, if ye allow cunts to do cuntish things, eventually all ye be left with is a board fulla cunts.

Noble Savage.

I am going to steal this.  Thank you, sir.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I got you
> My wife swears at me in Vietnamese
> Its pretty fucking funny
> It doesnt destress the situation when i tell her it sounds like 2 cats in heat.
> Im a glutton for punishment i guess


My wife is from Nicaragua and when she yells at me in Spanish I tell her that I don’t understand Mexican.

It makes things so much worse but I can’t help myself. I was born a shit disturber and will die as one — possibly at the hands of my wife.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My wife is from Nicaragua and when she yells at me in Spanish I tell her that I don’t understand Mexican.
> 
> It makes things so much worse but I can’t help myself. I was born a shit disturber.


loooool
I say the same but "Chinese"
She gets so mad.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> loooool
> I say the same but "Chinese"
> She gets so mad.


Reminds me of a friend I used to work with. I would tease and play the redneck role.
He was Japanese and I would always come up to him yelling
This is America! This aint China!
Then switch it every time.
This is America! This aint Korea!
"                                   " Vietnam, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Phillipines, Singapore..........................................


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Reminds me of a friend I used to work with. I would tease and play the redneck role.
> He was Japanese and I would always come up to him yelling
> This is America! This aint China!
> Then switch it every time.
> ...


Grand Torino was the best movie ever!!! Lol!!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 31, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Grand Torino was the best movie ever!!! Lol!!!


That was good.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My wife is from Nicaragua and when she yells at me in Spanish I tell her that I don’t understand Mexican.
> 
> It makes things so much worse but I can’t help myself. I was born a shit disturber and will die as one — possibly at the hands of my wife.



My girlfriend is from Brazil.  I am going to try this.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 31, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> My girlfriend is from Brazil.  I am going to try this.


Godspeed my friend.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Godspeed my friend.


I will report back.  I'll try and get her riled up today and get her going.  Should be pretty easy.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

😂😂😂 That was precision.  I just worked in "your Mexican is terrible."  Her reaction was satisfying, and she wasn't even angry.  This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Reminds me of a friend I used to work with. I would tease and play the redneck role.
> He was Japanese and I would always come up to him yelling
> This is America! This aint China!
> Then switch it every time.
> ...



I work in a lot in Japanese automotive.  My good buddy is Chinese..... Keep telling him it's the same thing. He gets big mad.

Also threatened to report him to border services for selling secrets every time he goes back to china.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Grand Torino was the best movie ever!!! Lol!!!


what are all you fishheads looking at? lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2022)

hulk was a nutjob


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 31, 2022)

He is probably the smartest mechanical engineer I have ever met. 

Says all the Canadians do is smoke marijuana and not educate our kids hahah.


----------



## Yano (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> I have a Russian boss. Tell me some of them. 😁


cyka blyat kurwa


----------



## Yano (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## BRICKS (Aug 31, 2022)

I personally like to combine what little Russian cursing I have picked up with my usual American fks and shits.  I kinda have to, MRS. BRICKS has refused for 20 years to flat out teach me the finer points of Russian cursing.  For good reason, probably my own safety.  Not really fair, my wife and 2 kids can curse fluently in 2 languages.


----------



## Yano (Aug 31, 2022)

Most of what I know in other languages are insults , curses or how to get dope or women haahaha ... ill keep the list short.

cyka blyat - real translation for it sort of means , the bitch whore

kurwa - thats polish but russians use it to - fuck but it can be used in many ways like - Bylem kurwa wczoraj - like if you use it to say , I was fucking yesterday to some one or you can use it like below

 Ty stara kurwa ! - you old fucking whore

Then you could have some fancy phrases like

U tya sho zhopa sho rozha , vse prigozhe - Your ass is the same as your face , all beautiful

Pashol nahui - go to a dick ,, go to my dick - you get the idea on that you could change that to

Idi nahui cyka - go to a dick whore .. like that.

Most important thing to know -- Bol'she vodki !!  - more vodka !!

Any of this said to a drunk russian will get a laugh and then a fight.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 31, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> what are all you fishheads looking at? lol


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You know it cranks your gears


Honestly, I'm worried about my corn hole around you than anything else happening here. 🤪


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 31, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Honestly, I'm worried about my corn hole around you than anything else happening here. 🤪



"Worried"

Okay......


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> 😂😂😂 That was precision.  I just worked in "your Mexican is terrible."  Her reaction was satisfying, and she wasn't even angry.  This is gonna be fun.



Well that was short-lived.  Now she just laughs at me and says "I'm speaking Portuguese to you, not Spanish."  I overused it.  I'll have to lay low and unleash it when she's really angry, which is honestly very rare.  Her tolerance and patience are superhuman.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Well that was short-lived.  Now she just laughs at me and says "I'm speaking Portuguese to you, not Spanish."  I overused it.  I'll have to lay low and unleash it when she's really angry, which is honestly very rare.  Her tolerance and patience are superhuman.


Effective defense, she put you on real life Ignore.  🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Effective defense, she put you on real life Ignore.  🤣


My girlfriend also has me on ignore. I've pushed all of her buttons too frequently. I keep probing for something new to get her, but nothing is phasing her anymore. 😭😂


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> My girlfriend also has me on ignore. I've pushed all of her buttons too frequently. I keep probing for something new to get her, but nothing is phasing her anymore. 😭😂


Tell her that her armpits are getting fat.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Tell her that her armpits are getting fat.


She would probably actually laugh at that... although you reminded me that when we first started dating, I would intentionally kiss her and start touching her armpits. Not because I have a fetish, but because it freaks her the hell out.

She slapped the shit out of me.. totally worth it. I'm going to pull that trick back out of the bag. She'll definitely be caught off guard. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

You should cite rat studies. Trust me, that’ll get on her nerves really quick.


----------



## Yano (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You should cite rat studies. Trust me, that’ll get on her nerves really quick.


I put on Richard Feynman physics lectures I enjoy watching and then holler to her  ,, hey hey come here , check this out check this out .... and she comes in ,, watches ,, looks at me , rolls her eyes and leaves and hits the ignore button haaaaahah

 I swear its like for the next two hours I could beat my meat on the dinning room table she would walk right past me like I was a fucking ghost.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2022)

When your girl asks you does  this make me look fat ? Say no it’s the fat that makes you look fat


----------

